# Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.



## heinmama (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe angefangen ein Rod Pod zu bauen aus Resten, die bei mir zuhause rumlagen(meine Frau meinte der Sperrguttermin rückt näher).:q:q:q 

Da wären folgende Bestände:

3 Stücke PVC Rundmaterial
eine alte Angelrute
einige alte Rutenhalter
ein Stativ


Ich werde die Baufortschritte in den nächstenTagen hier im Board mal festhalten.


Gruß 
Heinmama

Heute die ersten Foto´s.und Baufortschritte.

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich einige Niro Reste vom Schrott geholt und die ersten Halterungen gebaut. Ich habe mich bis jetzt mit der Flex der Bohrmaschine(Drechselvorsatz) sowie einem Schweißgerät beholfen.

Nach meinen ersten Erfahrungen werde ich jedoch im Winter noch ein Rod Pod bauen,in welches ich meine ganzen Erfahrungen einfließen lassen werde.

Morgen fange ich an die Buzzerbars zu bauen und das Stativ zu ändern.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## biggold (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

warum nicht?! bin mal gespannt. wie es sich dann in der praxis gibt, wird man dann wohl sehen. also abwarten. viel erfolg.


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Kleine Hilfestellunghttp://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/html/rodpod.html


----------



## HD4ever (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Kleine Hilfestellunghttp://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/html/rodpod.html




nicht schlecht ! #6
wenn man das Material und das passende Werkzeug hat ....


----------



## Udo561 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Hi,
gefällt mir , ist bestimmt eine Anschaffung fürs Leben.
Sieht sehr stabil aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zander-ralf (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Sauber, sauber!!!
Wenn man die Arbeitszeit nicht rechnet und Feinmechaniker oder Werkzeugmacher ist echt topp!
Für den Laien/Ottonormalangler doch eher nicht machbar und/oder 300 Arbeitsstunden.
Na klar, das Teil hat dann einen Wert von 5.000,-€.


----------



## Frosch38 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Sagt nicht das ihr die Werkzeuge nicht habt. Aber es gibt ja schon welche für 36,-€ die auch recht stabiel sind.


----------



## Tobi94 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Ich hab mir auch aus einem alten Foto-Stativ ein Dreibein gebaut...
Ist teilweise etwas knifflig, lohnt sich aber auf jeden Fall!


----------



## angler10 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Hi heinmama,
ich sagjezt mal meine ehrliche Meinung, und die ist das wird mit den angegebenen Bauteilen nix werden. Nimms mir aber bitte nicht krumm, will dich nicht beleidigen oder an deinen Handwerklichen fähigkeiten zweifeln.
Hast du denn ne Fräs-und Fräsmaschiene zur verfügung denn die wirst du bestimmt brauchen?
Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht mir eins zu bauen, habs mir aber dann doch anders überlegt denn dann wären die Materialkosten ziemlich hoch geworden (Alu,Edelsthl und einige Normteile). Maschienen hätte ich auf der Arbeitgehabt ansonsten wäre des sowieso nicht realisierbar.

gruß Flo#h


----------



## Knigge007 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Sagt nicht das ihr die Werkzeuge nicht habt. Aber es gibt ja schon welche für 36,-€ die auch recht stabiel sind.




Bei den allermeisten hörts schon beim 1. Satz der Bauanleitung auf "Alu schweißen", da tu ich mir sogar schwer jemanden zu finden der ein Alu Schweißgerät hat, ich kanns zwar selber schweißen weil ich nen Alu und Wig Schweißpass habe aber das ist eher selten der Fall.

Und machen lassen rentiert sich dann schon nicht mehr, sind zwar viele Teile dabei die gefräst wurden welche man aber auch zuhause feilen kann sofern man einen Schraubstock mit Alu Backen hat und keine 2 Linken Hände und bissle logisch denken sollt man auch drauf haben, ne halbwegs gute Feile kostet gleich mal min. 20€ davon sollt man wenn mans richtig machen will gleich 2 haben + eine feine und ne grobe.

Ein Haarwinkel wär auch nicht schlecht (vorallem wenn mans schön und genau herstellen/feilen will) unter 30€ kriegt man nur Schrott Haarwinkel.

Radienlehre braucht man nicht so genau muss der Radius bestimmt nicht sein.

Und das letzte Teil geht nicht ohne Fräsmaschine, weiß nicht ob dass das Gelenk ist was man kaufen kann wenn nicht ist spätestens hier Ende Gelände.


Ein Gewindeschneideisen Set von meist M4 oder M6-M12 kostet auch 20-30€ und dann  hat man nur ein richtiges Glump zuhause, und die ganzen Gewindebohrer wie 6,2mm und so hat im Normalfall auch keiner zuhause.... okay die könnt man einzeln kaufen aber da kommst ja schon auf mindestens 150€ Wekzeugkosten und dann is noch nichts gemacht + locker 60-70€ Materialkosten - Alu is nicht billig !


Also ich würd sagen für min. 85% der Leute ist das Pod nach Anleiung zu bauen nicht machbar, *für die anderen wie mich ists wirklich ne Super Anleitung* !!!





*Man könnt die Anleitung sicherlich abändern (wenn Interesse besteht ???) so das se jeder ohne großartig Werkzeug einzukaufen nachbauen kann - - das geschweißte kann man bestimmt auch verschrauben - und das Gelenk was man kaufen soll kann man bestimmt auch selbst nachbauen eventuell ists dann etwas primitiver aber das wär ja halb so schlimm...
Wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust habe schau ich mir das genauer an, nachbauen werd ichs auf jeden Fall dann sieht man ja gleich ob man irgendwo grober arbeiten könnte ohne das es die Funktion beeinträchtigt.*


----------



## heinmama (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*



angler10 schrieb:


> Hi heinmama,
> ich sagjezt mal meine ehrliche Meinung, und die ist das wird mit den angegebenen Bauteilen nix werden. Nimms mir aber bitte nicht krumm, will dich nicht beleidigen oder an deinen Handwerklichen fähigkeiten zweifeln.
> Hast du denn ne Fräs-und Fräsmaschiene zur verfügung denn die wirst du bestimmt brauchen?
> Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht mir eins zu bauen, habs mir aber dann doch anders überlegt denn dann wären die Materialkosten ziemlich hoch geworden (Alu,Edelsthl und einige Normteile). Maschienen hätte ich auf der Arbeitgehabt ansonsten wäre des sowieso nicht realisierbar.
> ...




Ich habe in den letzten Tagen nichts mehr von mir hören lassen, da der Kangoo verreckt ist. Man braucht in manchen Fällen keine Fräsmaschine sondern|kopfkrat|kopfkrat einen guten Vorhammer.#c#c#c

Na ja ich war in den letzten Tagen mal auf dem Scrottplatz und habe mir für drei Euronen Niro Reste gekauft mal gucken was sich damit machen läßt.Also Fräsmaschine oder Drehmaschine habe ich nicht, aber Schweißgerät und Bohrständer  sowie Flex und Schleifstein.


Morgen geht es weiter mit dem basteln!!

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## heinmama (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Ich habe einige  Foto´s auf der ersten Seite zugefügt (Thema-Start)

Viel Spaß beim gucken.

Gruß Heinmama


----------



## angler10 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Hi,
na dann aber des blöde VA zeugs lässt sich so schlecht bearbeiten ich wäre die woche auf der Arbeit an nem Zeugs fast verzweifelt|supergri
#h


----------



## fotospezi (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Hallo, also Aluminium muss nicht unbedingt geschweisst werden. Gugt ihr hier:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0v41FGnrkE hier findet ihr einiges zum Thema Alu-Löten, bis hin zum Fahrradanhänger zusammenlöten. Auch ich möchte die Rod- Bastelei nicht madig machen, aber sieht irgendwie Wackelig aus. Vor allem die Befestigung (Aufnahme) mit einer Schraube am Stativ. Wie wäre es mit einer Schraube die an einer Platte geschweist wird, den restlichen Aufbau dann auf dieser befestigen. Ansonsten keine schlechte Idee. Schön wäre auch wenn diese in allen Richtungen neigbar wäre, es gibt Kugelköpfe für Fotostative die du dafür zweckentfremden könntest. Die gibt es recht preiswert bei eBay zu ersteigern.#v


----------



## heinmama (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*



fotospezi schrieb:


> Hallo, also Aluminium muss nicht unbedingt geschweisst werden. Gugt ihr hier:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0v41FGnrkE hier findet ihr einiges zum Thema Alu-Löten, bis hin zum Fahrradanhänger zusammenlöten. Auch ich möchte die Rod- Bastelei nicht madig machen, aber sieht irgendwie Wackelig aus. Vor allem die Befestigung (Aufnahme) mit einer Schraube am Stativ. Wie wäre es mit einer Schraube die an einer Platte geschweist wird, den restlichen Aufbau dann auf dieser befestigen. Ansonsten keine schlechte Idee. Schön wäre auch wenn diese in allen Richtungen neigbar wäre, es gibt Kugelköpfe für Fotostative die du dafür zweckentfremden könntest. Die gibt es recht preiswert bei eBay zu ersteigern.#v



Hallo danke für Deine Tips,

ich weiß das alles noch relativ wackelig aussieht und werde mich in dieser woche der Anbindung an das Stativ annehmen und die Beine des Statives noch grätschen (Is nun mal Zweck entfremdet von so nem Billig Niviliergerät). Ich denke dann steht das Ganze schon nicht mehr so wackelig. 
Mit dem Kugelkopf ist auch eine ganz super Idee und ich werde diese Idee aufgreifen bei meinem nächsten Rod Pod welches ich im Herbst/Winter anfange. Ich habe gestern
eine ausziehbare Lkw- Waschstange(Ist angelehnt an eine Idee vom Aalkiller, der  hat auf seiner Website Sprüche auf plattdeutsch eingebunden, Endlich verstehe ich auch mal was)  gesehen, und denke das diese eine gute Basis abgibt. Mal sehen und dieses Rod-Pod zu Ende bringen und die Erfahrungen in das Winterprojekt einfließen lassen. Meinem Sohn von 7 Jahren
tut diese Projekt  auch gut da er versucht technische Lösungen mit Lego und Bleistift und Papier beizubringen,
und ich wundere mich immer wieder wie einfach Kinder Lösungen entwickeln. Respekt!!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

Die Sache mit dem Alu-Löten muß ich mal Testen.

Das zweite Projekt werde ich auch genauer dokumentieren und der Jugendgruppe meines Vereins anbieten. Das man hier einstellt ist ja selbstverständlich.


Gruß Heinmama


----------



## heinmama (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*



angler10 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na dann aber des blöde VA zeugs lässt sich so schlecht bearbeiten ich wäre die woche auf der Arbeit an nem Zeugs fast verzweifelt|supergri
> #h



Hallo, 

kommt darauf an was Du machen willst, Bohrer sollten jedoch einen besonderen Schliff haben, nicht so spitz wie 
normalen. Mit normalen Flexplatten wird das auch nichts,
man muß schon Dünnblechscheiben benutzen(Aufpassen bein Anfassen es entstehen Grate die Rasiermesser scharf sind). Aber hast schon recht ist schon mühsam und manchmal auch zum:v.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## fotospezi (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

@ heinmama, würde mich freuen mehr von deinen Fortschritten zu sehen. Wie wäre es für andere User wenn du diese Bauabschnitte bebildern würdest. Könnte mir vorstellen das es einige dort draußen gibt, die einen Nachbau gerne nacheifern würden. Habe noch einmal darüber nachgedacht, würde den Ausleger durch ein Aluminiumklotz führen. Von oben 2 Bohrungen, diese ein Gewinde verpassen und mit Imbusschrauben für die Aretierung versehen. Du könntest dann, von unten ein Gewinde in den Klotz... fertig wäre deine Auflageaufnahme für den Ausleger. Ich glaube das solle Bombenfest sitzen in Verbindung mit dem Kogelkopf.
Nur so eine Idee von mir, und das kannst du zur Not auch ohne Drehbank fertigen. Eine Standbohrmaschine mit einem vernünftigen Einspannvorrichtung sollte für deine Zwecke ausreichen.


----------



## heinmama (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rod Pod selberbauen aus Resten.*

Hallo, 
ich habe heute abend das erste Teil mal aufgezeichnet. Es stellt den Buzzerbar adapter dar, der vorne und hinten am Mittelholm
angebaut wird.  Ich habe hier meine Maße genommen, mache aber darauf aufmerksam das die Durchmesser der Bauteile an den jeweiligen Mittelholm anzupassen ist. Eine Haftungsausschluß für die überlassenen Inhalte ist vorbehalten (Muß man leider schreiben).  Ich habe die Zeichnung und das jeweilige Foto hier hochgeladen. 

Viel Spaß beim Basten.

Gruß

Heinmama


----------

